# FREDERIQUE CONSTANT FC345X5S5/6



## koimaster

Had it about 6 months now, well made, keeps COSC time.

Movement Type: automatic +date 
See through Sapphire Exhibition Caseback 
Water Resistant 
Dial Description: Silver dial with Arabic numerals and dash marks, seconds subdial at 6 o'clock and date window at 3 o'clock 
Bezel: Fixed (Does Not Move) 
Case Size: 43mm 
Case Metal: Stainless Steel 
Caseback: See Through Sapphire Exhibition Caseback


----------



## RBrylawski

Beautiful! Thanks for the pics! I bought the FC-710 two weeks ago and I'm really really happy with it. My partner prefers thinner watches, so I'm thinking of getting this for him for Christmas.

Wear your beautiful watch in great health!


----------



## koimaster

RBrylawski said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for the pics! I bought the FC-710 two weeks ago and I'm really really happy with it. My partner prefers thinner watches, so I'm thinking of getting this for him for Christmas.
> 
> Wear your beautiful watch in great health!


Thank you, the same to yourself and your partner.


----------



## RBrylawski

RBrylawski said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for the pics! I bought the FC-710 two weeks ago and I'm really really happy with it. My partner prefers thinner watches, so I'm thinking of getting this for him for Christmas.
> 
> Wear your beautiful watch in great health!


Thank you!


----------



## Clarkbars2347

That is a great looking FC, I especially like clean dial work. I have a junior automatic with the charcoal dial, a very nice piece and reasonably priced for a Geneva company.


----------



## koimaster

Clarkbars2347 said:


> That is a great looking FC, I especially like clean dial work. I have a junior automatic with the charcoal dial, a very nice piece and reasonably priced for a Geneva company.


I was very surprised on the pricing for this brand considering what you get in return for the money. Not going to be the last one I buy.


----------



## Eugeneglen

Beautiful! 

Love too share mine too!


----------



## drhr

Very nice, the dial pattern kinda sorta reminds me of an AP and Breguet dial, congrats!!


----------

